# Clonk from rear suspension when braking on Primera P12



## mudoje (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi, I have Primera P12 saloon that I bough 2nd hand a few months ago.
However, from begining, every time the car brakes a clonk from rear suspension appears even when braking gently. Idiotic worker in Nissan's garage said that it is normal in most cars nowadays due to budget cuts and that only biggest brands don't let themselves these things. Because his general comments on Primera I draw the conclusion that he is ignorant idiot who is obvious fan of German cars and knows nothing about Primera and Japanese reliability, ironicaly, but true. So I have to say that I don't believe his judgement and before I go to other garage I believe that I can get some reliable info from people here.
And, yes, there's also slight rattle from back window panel which can be heard at little speeds so I would like to know does anyone have this problem as well.

Thanx


----------

